# Views on this diet..



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

I got talking to a fella who used to do shows in our gym the other week.

I said to him i want to start dieting again soon and asked him what he used to do for cutting before his shows.

He said what he used to do was really simple.

A tin of tuna and an apple, 5 times per day.

Lower weights and increase reps.

40-60 minutes cardio per day

could this work with the correct fats and some glutamine?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

If you added fats it could work, sure. If you were able to stick to such a bland diet.

Aside from that, isn't there only like 25g of protein in a tin of tuna? So he's getting 125g of protein a day and taking in probably less than 1000 calories? :crazy:


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

big said:


> ...So he's getting 125g of protein a day and taking in probably less than 1000 calories? :crazy:


That sounds about right as to most bodybuilders do. Then they wonder why they shrink in precontest. LOL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I find that they look pretty good about 4 weeks or so out.

Then they start looking really small and are in catabolism.

I hate that look.

Trying to strip that extra couple of percent of bodyfat off comes at a loss of lean muscle.

I had a friend that just ate broccoli and salmon every meal.

Before his comp.

Then they posponed the comp and he was ****ed


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

big said:


> If you added fats it could work, sure. If you were able to stick to such a bland diet.


What about if you used tuna in olive oil?

I actually quite like the sound of that.....before you all rip me apart let me explain,

The diet is very simple, so no problems sticking to it,

It's very cheap

With meals that size that often you would still feel hungry but it would be enough to take the edge off it, also your body would get used to eating less would also keep you metabolism working at some level and your stomach would shrink (not sure if this is what happens, but within a week of restricting my food intake I stop feeling hungry and cannot eat large portions)

You are going to see results FAST - (I know you will lose muscle)

So i propose this diet might be quite useful if used for just a week, maybe as a boost for someone just starting dieting (get used to less food and see fast results to keep motivated) or maybe if you are stuck in a rut and jsut cannot shift anymore weight, this might just gve you a kick

Another one I heard of is Boiled eggs and water - you can eat as many hard boiled eggs as you want but nothing else.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

I actually thought i would get ripped apart for even posting this..

I tried this diet for 4 days and over all i started to feel tighter around the mid section. I stopped it though because i managed to get myslef a chest infection.

I noticed the cardio i do got a lot harder aswell (Due to lack of carbs probably)

I suppose it would be good just to add the odd baked potato in there aswell now and again just so you dont competly deplete yourself of carbs? also to keep the metabolism guessing aswell.

Apparently it is not recommended to do more than 2 weeks on this diet.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Or Lee you could use a nice and healthy diet, take it slow and get the best results and health.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

In an ideal world Chef yes i would love to do that, i even bought Diatia.

But with my shifts in work being up and down each week.. convenience will have to do, sure its not the best way to do it, but if it works it works.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Keto diets work well too if you are looking for a couple to few weeks on.

I have tried them with success.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Understandable Lee, the problem is it leads to deficiency in many things. Make sure you take a good whole food multi, apple pectin and fish oils every day with it.

Here would be a better sub I think

Tuna Bowl (makes 4 meals based on a 6 meal day)<o></o> Tuna, salmon or chicken canned (about 8 oz/226g) (make sure to rinse well to get rid of the excess salt and then press out extra water)

Raisins (1oz/14g)

whole multi grain bread (1 1/2 oz/42g)<o></o>

Mayonaise (1 tbsp/15ml) (could be olive oil, or butter)

seasoning tuna/mayo/raisin mixture with some curry powder and eat open faced on the toasted bread

then substitute other things, switch outthe mayo for butter and olive oil

switch out the rqaisins for microwave broccoli or fresh apples

maybe switch out the bread for some microwave noodles

ect ect

just trying to give you some substitute

cheers

<o></o>


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the key here is that this guy said he used to diet this way...there are many better ways to diet knowledge and understandng of nutrition has come along way....

dieting for a show is alot diffrent from dieting for fatloss as HackSkii has pointed out up to the 4 weeks mark a comp BB looks really good but trying to lose those last 2-3lbs of fat is done at some sacrifice to muscle this last diet i reduced the amount of muscle i lost in those last 4 weeks by increasing Protein lengthening the duration of my diet and using certain AAS....

i would never advise anyone to have eat only tuna and apple when dieting i think you are setting yourself up there for failure these days.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Lee said:


> I got talking to a fella who used to do shows in our gym the other week.
> 
> I said to him i want to start dieting again soon and asked him what he used to do for cutting before his shows.
> 
> ...


NO tyson!

you cant do this diet LMFAO


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> NO tyson!
> 
> you cant do this diet LMFAO


*LOL*


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

are you seriously going to do this Lee? - let us know how it goes, and don't do it for more than 2 weeks


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> NO tyson!
> 
> you cant do this diet LMFAO


hahahahahahaha :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Not to throw a spanner wrench into the mix, but this diet is doable. I know the guy that hackskii is talking about. He ate tuna not salmon and brocolli for every meal. His cheat for the day was a few raisins. He was 100% clean also. He lost fat and kept most of his muscle.

I cycle all proteins and all veggies. I also eat all the colors of the rainbow when it comes to carbs and all are low G.I. No whites of course. Now ChefX disagrees but higher G.I. carbs for me just bloat me and make me fat. I have a cheat day on sundays and it is in the morning. If you must cheat make it after a workout.  It actually isn't cheating.............:beer1:

Arnold used to drink beer after workouts............:cool:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> NO tyson!
> 
> you cant do this diet LMFAO


That is terribly funny


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Gridlock said:


> are you seriously going to do this Lee? - let us know how it goes, and don't do it for more than 2 weeks


Yes mate, as soon as my chest infection clears up ill do 2 weeks on it 

Ill let you know how i get on


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dave Drapers tuna and water diet click here.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Winger, would have earned yourself a rep point there mate.. says i need spread it around first though


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lee said:


> Thanks Winger, would have earned yourself a rep point there mate.. says i need spread it around first though


No worries, spread legs instead.


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

interesting read winger. that guy reckons you can even build muscle whilst losing fat on a tuna + water diet. Hmm..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

McRoNiX said:


> interesting read winger. that guy reckons you can even build muscle whilst losing fat on a tuna + water diet. Hmm..


I have been in the gym for ever. 25 years ago all the bb were eating like that. I would be training with them and their skin smelled like fish. They got ripped to shreads eating like that.

One Smart Cookie and I always get into these debates about which food is better fish or eggs. I will always choose the fish but why not eat both.  If you want to cut up in a hurry, eat the tuna.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont forget (ringer) they used to rinse all the salt out of the tuna too before they ate it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Dont forget (ringer) they used to rinse all the salt out of the tuna too before they ate it.


That's right. One of the guys actually had a cheat day. It was plain yogurt..........look out taste buds cause here it comes.


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

Have you been on this diet yet Lee? I'm curious to know how you got on.


----------

